# Intellitec EMS



## Jaaybird1!

I have an older Intellitec system (1999 Fleetwood Southwind "Class A"
Energy Management System will run front air conditioner by it sel
Rear air conditioner by itself
BUT NOT both together?????


----------



## Cavie

Jaaybird1! said:


> I have an older Intellitec system (1999 Fleetwood Southwind "Class A"
> Energy Management System will run front air conditioner by it sel
> Rear air conditioner by itself
> BUT NOT both together?????



I'm guessing 30 amp RV service. You can't run both air's at the same time. Both A/C's draw too much current. Your EMS is not a true EMS. It is a "Load shedding system" It senses high amperage and removes an assigned load for a period of time until the required load gets down to the 30 amp level.


----------



## House Husband

If you have proper voltage at the campground, the refrigerator is on propane, the water heater is on propane and the batteries are at least 90% charged, you coach will run both air conditioners at the same time.

Richard


----------



## C Nash

If you have 30 amp the EMS will not allow both acs at same time if there is any other load.  Also depends on size of acs.  If both try to start compressers at same time overload possible.  Brand new may work but as acs age they tend to pull more imo


----------



## House Husband

Just to add to the conversation. Those older Fleetwoods with 2 ACs have a 13.5K up front and a 11K in the rear. No problem for 30 amp.

Richard


----------



## Crazyrat

Those older Fleetwoods have 11k. Why do you need to run by itself or even both together? I was also choosing the system for my car a few years ago. When I needed help with coursework on air-conditioning I was stuck with the problem of what system to choose as an example of my study. Luckily I found the best choice there


----------

